

KDDI shows latest prototype phone based on fuel cell - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/10/05/kddi-shows-latest-prototype-phone-based-fuel-cell?source=nlt_daily

======
senthilnayagam
methanol based fuel cell charging is uber cool, 320 hour backup time is
impressive.

but would airlines allow people to have liquid methanol for charging during
vacations, need to be though about before taking it into production

